# Pneumatikzylinder Steuerung und Not-Aus



## clumsi (12 März 2013)

Hallo,

ich möchte mehrere doppeltwirkende Zylinder ansteuern und diese Bei Not-Aus drucklos und von Hand bewegbar schalten. Folgende Lösung habe ich mir bereits "ausgedacht":
Benutzung eines 5/3-Wegeventiles mit Mittelstellung entlüftet. Für Vor- bzw. Zurückfahren gibt es jeweils eine Spule am Ventil. Die Verfahrgeschwindigkeit soll mit einfachen Drosseln in beiden Leitungen realisiert werden. Problem: So kann man z.B. nicht langsam vor und schnell zurück fahren. Aber: bei Not-Aus wird das System entlüftet (Einschaltventil fällt ab) und das 5/3-Wegeventil fällt in die Mittelstellung und entlüftet den Zylinder über die Drosseln. Auch hier ungünstig: Je nach Einstellung dauert die Entlüftung des Zylinders etwas.

Kennt jemand andere Lösungen, um die beschriebenen Probleme zu umgehen? Es gibt. z.B. Drosselrückschlagventile anstelle einfacher Drosseln, aber damit kann ich den Zylinder bei Not-Aus dann nicht mehr von Hand verfaren.....

Es geht um horizontal angeordnete Zylinder, die bei Not-Aus nicht gesperrt werden sollen, da nichts herunterfallen kann und man soll sich im Falle einer Einklemmung befreien können. Solche Schaltbeispiele habe ich bis jetzt kaum gefunden, es scheint üblich zu sein, bei Not-Aus die Luft im Zylinder zu behalten. Hat das irgendwelche Vorteile, wenn der Zylinder nicht vertikal angeordnet ist und die Last durch das Eigengewicht nach unten fallen kann?

Grüße,
clumsi


----------



## Larry Laffer (12 März 2013)

Hallo,
so, wie du es beschreibst, praktizieren wir es im Großen und Ganzen auch.
Ein andere Alternative wäre :
Du hast für jede Richtung ein 3/2-Wege-Ventil. Als Drossel verwendest du eine Zuluft-Drossel und hast diese vor dem Ventil. Das macht allerdings nur Sinn, wenn das Ventil (mehr oder weniger) direkt am Zylinder sitzt.

Gruß
Larry


----------



## elifendt (13 März 2013)

Hallo clumsi,
was spricht gegen das Drosselrückschlagventil? Ich bin der Meinung, dass wenn der Zylinder nicht mehr mit Druck beaufschlagt wird, und die Leitungen durch das 5/4-Wegenventil leer sind, der Zylinder per Hand verfahren werden kann. Es gibt auch noch ein Schnellentlüftungsventil. Das lässt die Luft sofort ins Freie, wenn kein Druck ansteht. 
Grüße
eli

Nachtrag: Das sollte wohl 5/3 Wegeventil heißen!!!


----------



## Fanta-Er (13 März 2013)

ich mache es bei solche aufgaben immer recht einfach: festo anrufen. die helfen schnell und meist auch brauchbar . für 90% aller fragen haben die ein schema was sie dir schicken können, mit empfehlungen.


----------



## clumsi (13 März 2013)

@Fanta-Er: das wäre natürlich auch eine gute Idee! 

@elifendt: das stimmt, ich kann wahrscheinlich eine Drossel parallel zum Rückschlagventil (Drosselrückschlagventil) verwenden, das die Zuluft nicht drosselt, aber durch Abluftdrosselung die Geschwindigkeit einstellt. Das Mit dem 5/4-Ventil ist mir aber noch nicht ganz klar.... Nach Möglichleit soll es auch nur ein Ventil sein, da es um mehrere Zylinder (gleiches Prinzip) geht und das ganze möglichst einfach und übersichtlich aufgebaut werden soll.


----------



## Matze001 (14 März 2013)

Wir hatten mal eine ähnliche Aufgabenstellung, und Festo ins Haus geholt.
Die hatten den Zylinder mit einem (oder gar 2?) Ventilen angesteuert, und mit einem weiteren Ventil im falle eines Not-Halt (Spannung weg von der Spule) wurden die beiden Kammers des Zylinders "kurzgeschlossen". So kann trotz anstehendem Druck und Abluftdrosselung der Zylinder trotzdem in diesem Zustand sehr leicht von Hand verfahren werden, ohne das beim Wiederanfahren sehr schnelle Bewegungen wegen fehlendem Gegendruck auftreten können.

Grüße

Marcel


----------

